
Show HN: git reblame - Repeatedly calls git-blame to see full history of pieces - jolmg
https://github.com/jolmg/git-reblame
======
jolmg
I had one use-case I often came back to emacs' Magit for, and that was to more
easily navigate the history of a file or of a particular function. I wrote
this to make it easier to see a function's history from the command line.

